# valerian and kava kava and breastfeeding?



## kms7z (Mar 24, 2009)

my son is 14 months and still nurses at night and i pump about 2 bottles a day for him while at work. Is it ok for me to take a valerian/kava kava supplement in the evening? i'm having a hard time finding any info on this...


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Kellymom lists kava kava as a risky herb: http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/herbs_to_avoid.html#risky


----------

